# Europe with a Dog



## Doinitinit (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone taken a long trip around Europe with a dog? We are planning to take a year out to travel around and would take our 4yr golden retriever. Just wondered what experiences others have had with the pet passport, rules in the various eu countries, and any problems with dogs being scanned at the borders? ( We've heard it's best to take your own scanner as they often have trouble with reading the chip).Also, are any particular countries noteably NOT dog friendly? Any info gratefully received, thanks,


----------



## Fleming (Jan 21, 2011)

When you get into France from the UK, the dogs are never scanned, seldom the pet passport is asked. Since there isn't any frontier control anymore between the EU-countries on the continent (so called Schengen-countries) you will not be hassled.
Only the Swedish and Norwegians sometimes ask the pet-passport (for rabies control).
Never heard of a dog-unfriendly country on the continent.
I think the only problems you may encounter are the British officials when you get back. 
Regards


----------



## TASHA (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dog friendly Europe*

Not a problem unless you use public transport. We traveled around Europe including Greece turkey Italy Spain and Portugal with our 6 year old golden retriever she enjoyed it and we found most people very friendly. When in Venice dogs have to be Muzzled on ferries. There is no problem returning to UK as long as you allow for the vet visit. Do go and enjoy your travels don't forget to take tick and flea treatments including Heart Worm treatment and Protection





Doinitinit said:


> Has anyone taken a long trip around Europe with a dog? We are planning to take a year out to travel around and would take our 4yr golden retriever. Just wondered what experiences others have had with the pet passport, rules in the various eu countries, and any problems with dogs being scanned at the borders? ( We've heard it's best to take your own scanner as they often have trouble with reading the chip).Also, are any particular countries noteably NOT dog friendly? Any info gratefully received, thanks,


----------



## wolfie69 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi -  we have taken our Chocolate Lab to France the last two years, and as the previous post said had no problem in France at all.

You will get checked by the Ferry Company coming home, and last year we got stopped by the DEFRA inspector at Dover. He made a comment that LAST years stamp (on the Pet Passport) was in the wrong colour ( should be in RED), and that had we tried to travel this year on it, would have been refused.

We didn't think much of it, but the day after we got home, our Vet called and said DEFRA had written to him, with a Written warning. He replaced the passport at his cost, and had never had this before.

Anyway we intend to take the dog away again this year, taking in Holland, Belgium and France.

The Ferry companies all say that if requested your dog should be Muzzled  - It is worth getting your dog used to it before you travel.

So long as you have got the Pet Passport and you visit the Vet 48hrs before, there should be no problem.


----------



## barnybg (Jan 22, 2011)

*Europe travel with dog*

If going away for long lengths of time,make sure the pet passport is ' up to date ' and within your holiday limit,as if it runs out,you will have to re-blood test etc and the pet will be in foreign soil for 6 months.
I have taken my GSD through 10 countries in Europe and through Serbia with no trouble at all,not even asked for ' passport ' !  the problem is going back into UK,or if something happens with your dog/human.
Always keep control of your dog,walk on leash,and if in busy or ' iffy ' places then perhaps a muzzle,otherwise keep it locked in the vehicle ....


----------



## shy anne (Jan 22, 2011)

*taking pets abroad*

we are planning to motorhome full time in Europe later in the year and take our puppy who is due its first injection on Monday (8weeks) 
I was wondering how long the process will take to have all of the treatments & the correct paperwork in place to enable us to take him abroad and how long a puppy passport is valid? we will return to the Uk to visit family etc,


----------



## David & Ann (Jan 22, 2011)

Here we go again. (The last 2 posts) And both the b----y same.


----------



## Doinitinit (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. We feel a lot happier about what we're planning to do now!    Loved the pics and can't wait to be putting our own on and writing a blog. Still a while to wait, as a house to be sold first but will give us time to get Barleydog used to a collar & lead, and a muzzle - she is such a good girl she doesn't even need a lead over here, stops at kerbs etc without being told, but I know we will have to keep her close whilst we're away.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 23, 2011)

shy anne said:


> we are planning to motorhome full time in Europe later in the year and take our puppy who is due its first injection on Monday (8weeks)
> I was wondering how long the process will take to have all of the treatments & the correct paperwork in place to enable us to take him abroad and how long a puppy passport is valid? we will return to the Uk to visit family etc,


 
Quite simple: The British Pet Passport is valid for 3 years

If you started the vaccination programme on, for example, 28th March you would be eligible to travel in 7 months time. The reason that I say 7 months and not the 6 months that is often quoted is that it takes time for blood tests to be done - usually 1 month. You are free to travel with your pet after 6 months of the date of the passport being issued

It is worth getting your own supplies of Frontline and Drontal before you go as these may be purchased "on-line" more cheaply than if your Vet supplies them.
When you return to the UK you have to have the animal wormed and tick treated by a Vet not less than 24 hours before you catch the ferry/ tunnel back to the UK. There after you have the 48 hrs in which to travel.

It is worth asking about Heart worm and Lung worm prevention while you are at the Vets: Also, there seems to be problems with Sand Flys if you are going down to the Med. 

To find a Vet for your return consult Pages Jaunes If your French is up to it and you can find a Vet who has a general surgery you will save some money by queueing up with other people rather than making a special appointment

Hope that helps


----------



## zipnolan (Jan 25, 2011)

if you e mail me at  john@nolan48.freeserve.co.uk I will send you instructions to vets in different languages free of charge ofcourse.


----------

